# Is Windows 10 more resource demanding?



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got 6 gigs of ram, a relatively weak dual-core processor, and a decent card. I currently have Windows 7. Just how more demanding is 10? Will my computer get hotter and will performance drop if I install 10?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I think this article will answer that question.

*Windows 10 on an old PC*​


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

As a side note. I'm testing windows 10 on an old Toshiba laptop.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2500 @ 2.00GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1022 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Display Adapter
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114470 MB, Free - 87547 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, MPAD-MSAE Customer Reference Boards

It's not a rocket ship but it seems to run Farly smooth with only 1 gig of ram.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have just upgraded a 
CPU: Intel Celeron B815
4GB Ram (3.78 usable)

And first impressions today - is that its working much faster then W7


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

etaf said:


> i have just upgraded a
> CPU: Intel Celeron B815
> 4GB Ram (3.78 usable)
> 
> And first impressions today - is that its working much faster then W7


True Well... Check my specs! 6 cores and 8 gigs! My system is a rocket ship! just saying.. If you want a faster system ...... Upgrade..... just saying.... If You can't make it faster then that.... Time to build a new system.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've got 6 gigs of ram, a relatively weak dual-core processor, and a decent card. I currently have Windows 7.


BEFORE you upgrade that computer to Windows 10, make sure all of its devices are going to work with it.

You might also want to wait until AFTER Microsoft releases the "service pack" for it later this month.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

